# So many beans which should i eat!



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

In the morning I'm flash I g a ROM...but don't know what to choose I. All I need is all features to function... which one offers this?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Flash them all and make your own decision .


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Or read the OP/the posts within the thread.

One of the rom even tells you in the title.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

OK but which are you guys running?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've tried most, I'd say vicious or kejar's stock. Most stable on my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Jelly belly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Bugless Beast

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

cabutr said:


> Bugless Beast
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1. A great stock (for the most part) experience until the usual customizable roms come out. The dev (Peter Alfonso) is known for his high quality work and I've been using this ROM since it was released without issue.


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

No way guys, jellybean's all the rage now and ics is old news. But seriously, you should try fabolous/bigxie's stock rooted jellybean 4.1.1 aosp.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Slim ics.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

DarthG said:


> No way guys, jellybean's all the rage now and ics is old news. But seriously, you should try fabolous/bigxie's stock rooted jellybean 4.1.1 aosp.


Haven't seen that linked here or on XDA, can you enlighten?

Edit: never mind ya bastard, its gsm only!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

right now I'm running jelly belly 2.3 ( or something like that its one of the gsm nan ports) and I'm about to flash Kejar's build. I would recommend that or bugless beast only because the developers of those roms have a rep for quality stuff. but seriously, they are all good.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Slim ics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ICS......were looking for JB


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol, nearly every answer was a different ROM. Just flash them and come to your own conclusion. All it takes is time.

I have only flashed jellybelly and am having fantastic results.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

OR how about read the roms description and flash what you think has the most features for what you want.

...Wait, did I just use common sense!?

Seriously, just flash them all. What do you have to lose?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm looking for a starting point.....so the Rom that has the highest raves...I will start with.


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

I've used two. Vanirbean which is now nexus bean was amazingly stable the entire time I ran it. I flashed the first day it was posted. And I'm currently on jelly belly 3.3 both have been great and I haven't had an issue on either of them.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

chefb said:


> I'm looking for a starting point.....so the Rom that has the highest raves...I will start with.


Look through the jb ROM threads and find the most active thread then. Logical enough.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

chefb said:


> I'm looking for a starting point.....so the Rom that has the highest raves...I will start with.


I tuned to some sports talk radio the other day while driving. They were trying to drum up some pre-season excitement, calling for people to call in and really trash talk the other of two local teams. But, people kept calling in with not much to say other than "Well I like my team and I'm sticking with it because it's what I know." Sometimes they'd challenge a caller with some little detail they wanted to stir the pot with, but really, nobody had much interesting to say, other than going off on tangents on why some little detail was the really important thing for the next season. Eventually I just changed the station, but if I had to bet, they never figured out which is the better team.

It seems like an elegant parable for this kind of thread.

Edit: Just so this comes off as less snippy than it sounds when I first read it back, my advice is to just look for one that puts the word "stock" somewhere in the title if you just want a basic rom to start from. They all mostly claim to do the same things with a few bells and whistles, and you'll just lose track of what's what if you try and pour through the various changelogs.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> I have only flashed jellybelly and am having fantastic results.


Ditto. Pluss da thred haz the hyer p0st countz!


----------



## pcphobic (Jun 24, 2012)

I heard Bugless Beast is back with a Jelly Bean release. go to http://download.peteralfonso.com/maguro/rom


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

THEFILLTER said:


> OR how about read the roms description and flash what you think has the most features for what you want.
> 
> ...Wait, did I just use common sense!?
> 
> Seriously, just flash them all. What do you have to lose?


If they all didn't have the same description it would be different, ass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

It's like every ROM, each phone reacts differently to each ROM. You have to try them to see if they work for you.
... and bumping your own thread within 20 minutes? really?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> I tuned to some sports talk radio the other day while driving. They were trying to drum up some pre-season excitement, calling for people to call in and really trash talk the other of two local teams. But, people kept calling in with not much to say other than "Well I like my team and I'm sticking with it because it's what I know." Sometimes they'd challenge a caller with some little detail they wanted to stir the pot with, but really, nobody had much interesting to say, other than going off on tangents on why some little detail was the really important thing for the next season. Eventually I just changed the station, but if I had to bet, they never figured out which is the better team.
> 
> It seems like an elegant parable for this kind of thread.
> 
> Edit: Just so this comes off as less snippy than it sounds when I first read it back, my advice is to just look for one that puts the word "stock" somewhere in the title if you just want a basic rom to start from. They all mostly claim to do the same things with a few bells and whistles, and you'll just lose track of what's what if you try and pour through the various changelogs.


This is informative! That being said I've experinced slow boot time on on axiom jb and I see thus happen often...also signal drops....is this happening with the source based roms? Also is speaker volume low.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

thejron said:


> If they all didn't have the same description it would be different, ass.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


In other words, it doesn't matter which rom he tries and asking for a recommendation is a waste of time.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

nhat said:


> In other words, it doesn't matter which rom he tries and asking for a recommendation is a waste of time.


Exactly what Im getting at but when I say it I'm an ass. I guess using common sense hurts some peoples feelings.

There's no "starting point". They all have the same base just with different add in features which will be in the description of the rom. It's not like one persons recommendation is gonna be what you want to run on your phone because all the different variables that come into play like: how it reacts on your phone, peoples different opinions on features..etc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

if someone asked me what a good Rom is to flash as their first, i would tell them AOKP. sure, it's a personal preference but I think it is a great standard. Why can't we answer the OP with something in that spirit?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Reading is fundamental.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> if someone asked me what a good Rom is to flash as their first, i would tell them AOKP. sure, it's a personal preference but I think it is a great standard. Why can't we answer the OP with something in that spirit?


You can I was just simply stating that you can't truly say one ROM is better than the other. That's all I was trying to get across.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

None of them. Jelly Bean sucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

wut iz jelli bean?


----------

